# F150 4.2l V6 Gas Mileage??



## Matt (Apr 23, 2008)

Found A Pretty Good Deal On A 2002 F150 2wd Reg Cab V6 5spd., I'm Really Curious About What Kind Of Mpg It Gets, 
If Anyone Knows It Would Be Greatly Appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 23, 2008)

What rear end?

Generally, somewhere around 16-18 mpg.


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/findacar.htm


----------



## Ctrimble87 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a 99 F150 4.2L V6 4x4. I got 22mpg stock, driving conservatively. Now with 33's I get 17-19 mixed driving, also conservatively. Hope that helps! Heres a pic with 33's


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 23, 2008)

*Terrible*

I used to have one-- a '98 model.  TERRIBLE gas mileage.  That 4.2 V6 is just not enough engine for that weight truck.  The gas mileage will actually be better or no worse that for sure with a V8.  Yea, what others said........ I got about 17-18 on the road and about 13-14 around town.


----------



## Matt (Apr 23, 2008)

Ctrimble87 said:


> I have a 99 F150 4.2L V6 4x4. I got 22mpg stock, driving conservatively. Now with 33's I get 17-19 mixed driving, also conservatively. Hope that helps! Heres a pic with 33's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt (Apr 23, 2008)

If You Base Mpg From Ford's 4.0 In The Ranger, Which Is Somewhere Around 15-16 City, It Can't Get Much Better Than That


----------



## Matt (Apr 23, 2008)

THAT HELPS KDARSEY, LOOKS LIKE I'M GONNA HAVE TO SACRIFICE HAVIN A FULLSIZE TRUCK FOR BETTER GAS MILEAGE


----------



## Ctrimble87 (Apr 23, 2008)

Its all about driving habits, styles, road conditions. Like I can get really good mpg if im easy on it but when im drivin 65-70 or I accelerate hard it drains the gass and I might get 11. And the 4.6L v8 might get 14-16 the 5.4L V8 gets 11-12. Also if you are getting a really good deal ten get it and put a set of 4.10 gears in the rear axle and ive heard of 25-26 mpg mixed driving on stock tires with this setup. Just my .02. You can easily get over 16mpg with a stock 4.2L V6. with a few bolt ons you can get alittle more (i.e. CAI, Exhaust, Gears) 

If you want go to F150online.com ive been a member there for awhile check it out.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 23, 2008)

What is ironic is this engine replaced the 4.9 liter (300 cubic inch) inline six which had been in production for 40 years.  The inline six had more of everything, more HP, more torque, better mileage, loger life but it couldn't be shortened for the new bob-nosed style trucks.


----------



## Ctrimble87 (Apr 23, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> What is ironic is this engine replaced the 4.9 liter (300 cubic inch) inline six which had been in production for 40 years.  The inline six had more of everything, more HP, more torque, better mileage, loger life but it couldn't be shortened for the new bob-nosed style trucks.



x2 on that! I love the 4.9 its a torque beast!


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 23, 2008)

I had a coworker who had a 4.2 in a 1997 extended cab with a 5 speed, and he was always bragging on it, said it had the power of a small V-8 and got 20 MPG consistently. I would give it a try with the 5 speed especially since you are in control of your shift points and can realy influence how your mileage comes out.


----------



## Matt (Apr 28, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> What is ironic is this engine replaced the 4.9 liter (300 cubic inch) inline six which had been in production for 40 years.  The inline six had more of everything, more HP, more torque, better mileage, loger life but it couldn't be shortened for the new bob-nosed style trucks.



dumbest move ford ever made, i've got a 94 f150 with the 4.9 in it with 308,000 miles on it, runs like a top, no leaks, never runs hot, nothin, it's bullet proof!


----------

